# ANNUAL SPRING EQUIPMENT AUCTION



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

ANNUAL SPRING AUCTION Located at Buck Bros. John Deere Store, 14N937 US Hwy. 20 Hampshire, IL., ¼ Mile East of Rte. 47, 10 Miles West of Elgin, II. 4 Miles East of Hampshire, II.

Sunday May 7th at 9am (get there early to register to bid)

LAWN & TURF EQUIPMENT (commercial & residential mowers, snow blowers, attachments, etc)
HEAVY EQUIPMENT (skid loaders, wheel loaders, attachments, etc.)
SUPPORT EQUIPMENT (gators, atv's, 3 point tractor attachments, etc)

NO BUYER FEES!!!

Check out the auctioneer's website www.gordonstadeauctions.com/page6.php or Buck Brothers John Deere website www.buckbrosinc.com for more information


----------

